# bucket truck leveling cable



## Elmer rowland (May 28, 2013)

Hello,I recently bought an older bucket truck it is a 1982 gmc6000 flatbed which has a 55" pitman unidyne ii turent 2 man bucket installed.i removed one if the buckets as It was just in the way.heres what happen everyone in awhile while taking the lower boom forward the bucket wouldn't pivet and would go in a downward angle until it popped free then the bucket would level out. Yesterday it did that and the cable broke at the knuckle of the boom however the bucket stayed balanced?any help as to what to do next would be great!! Where to buy the cable and how install it or someone who does this? Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2013)

Hmm well I have seen those booms but not often not sure if they even make parts for them anymore. It sounds like possibly the pully froze up and rubbed the cable until it broke. On my high ranger there is leveling cable and a holdback cable. Not sure on yours what the configuration is but if the basket stayed level maybe they had two leveling cables mine does I think it might be for added safety. I hope someone that knows pitman will chime in as I know how mine are changed but it is a fairly complex job and I would still refer to my manual even though I have done it before ! You might call terex ask to talk with a lead mechanic


----------



## Elmer rowland (May 28, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmm well I have seen those booms but not often not sure if they even make parts for them anymore. It sounds like possibly the pully froze up and rubbed the cable until it broke. On my high ranger there is leveling cable and a holdback cable. Not sure on yours what the configuration is but if the basket stayed level maybe they had two leveling cables mine does I think it might be for added safety. I hope someone that knows pitman will chime in as I know how mine are changed but it is a fairly complex job and I would still refer to my manual even though I have done it before ! You might call terex ask to talk with a lead mechanic




I just looked at it a little better and yes there is 2 cable it is the one on the bottom that snapped when the boom is flipped over it is snapped in half roughly 3 feet past the knuckle inside the lower boom I found a huge bird nest built around the pulley maybe that was the cause.i will try to contact terex s/a/p and hope I can find a cable to replace it but as you said with it being older the odds may not be in my favor.


----------

